# Alternatives to sharkstooth scrim material?



## JLNorthGA

I need to have a translucent material for the forthcoming play. I'll be making 4' W x ~8' tall flats. I will have back lights on the flats so that the light (and the painted colors) will be seen. I was thinking about using organza or light weight muslin. I've seen scrim material for sale - but it is way wider than I need and a bit too expensive.

Would organza work? Does anyone have any other inexpensive alternatives? The fabric needs to be "opaque" until it is back lit.


----------



## tprewitt

Bobby netting sort-of works and is much cheaper. 

We frequently have sharkstooth remnant larger than that we toss. Call or email me if you like and I save some out for you. 


-Ty


----------



## derekleffew

JLNorthGA said:


> ...Would organza work? Does anyone have any other inexpensive alternatives? The fabric needs to be "opaque" until it is back lit.


I don't think opaqueness is the issue; the problem is transparency when lit from behind. Very few woven fabrics will be open enough. Perhaps cheesecloth or gauze (incidentally, the British term for scrim), but I think you'd have the opposite problem of sharkstooth--finding goods large enough.

Have you seen/priced Chameleon? See this thread.

I think tprewitt meant wiki: bobbinette or wiki: nylon net or wiki: tulle, all of which are likely too open.


----------



## tprewitt

derekleffew said:


> I think tprewitt meant wiki: bobbinette or wiki: nylon net or wiki: tulle, all of which are likely too open.



LOL!!! Yes, bobbinette (or sometimes bobinette.) "Bobby Net" is way to opaque and you'd have to stretch him pretty thin to cover a 4X8.


----------



## kicknargel

Let's make sure we understand the effect. Do you want to go from opaque when front lit to translucent (glowing) when back lit? If so, scrim will not work. It becomes transparent (you see right through it) with light behind it.


----------



## Van

Tricot. Go purchase som 30 Denier tricot. I comes in your choice of colors, usually white black Ivory and Nude. It is usually found in the Bridal or Lingerie departments of Fabic stores. I comes in some wide widths and it is VERY stretchy so a little can go a long way. I have used it as Scrim, RP & FP screen, Wispy curtains, a water substitute. Tricot < Tree - co > Ask for it by Name.........


----------



## JLNorthGA

kicknargel said:


> Let's make sure we understand the effect. Do you want to go from opaque when front lit to translucent (glowing) when back lit? If so, scrim will not work. It becomes transparent (you see right through it) with light behind it.



That's the effect I want/need. Opaque to translucent.


----------



## kicknargel

There are several threads that discuss translucent materials that are worth reading. Some suggestions include:

-Coroplast. This is a plastic sheet used by the sign industry. We use the 4 mil "natural" for backlit material to great effect.
-RP screen material
-Plastic shower curtain
-muslin sized w/ Rosco Flex Bond (or starch, but I find the Flex Bond fills the weave and helps mask the light source)
-spandex
-polyester

The Cityscape in the Annie set below is made of Coroplast, with the grey painted on the front and colors on the back to show up when backlit. The corporate set is Coroplast backlit with LED.


----------



## dolphinmother

tprewitt said:


> Bobby netting sort-of works and is much cheaper.
> 
> We frequently have sharkstooth remnant larger than that we toss. Call or email me if you like and I save some out for you.
> 
> 
> -Ty


Hi, this is an old thread I've been following. We are a community theater in Coos Bay, Oregon and are looking for a remnant about 10 x 12 of something to use for scrim for the orchestra in Cabaret. I guess I can't figure out how to find your email address.


----------



## RonHebbard

dolphinmother said:


> Hi, this is an old thread I've been following. We are a community theater in Coos Bay, Oregon and are looking for a remnant about 10 x 12 of something to use for scrim for the orchestra in Cabaret. I guess I can't figure out how to find your email address.


 * @dolphinmother* When you're on Control Booth, go to whichever post you're referring to and click on the original posters name, pseudonym or photo, this should open up a window with their name. An option within this window should be "Start a conversation". Click on this option, use the "reply" tab to type a message then choose either to keep the converstion private or to allow either of you to invite others to join your conversation. I believe this is what today's generation refer to as "messaging". The next time the original poster logs into Control Booth they'll find an attention getting red flag in the upper right corner of their display under the heading "Alert". When they hover over "Alert" they'll be advised of your message whereupon they have the option of reading, replying or ignoring. This should get you in touch with the original poster. Messages on Control Booth are private, I've been told not even moderators can read private messages. Best of luck. Let the poster know what color of material you have in mind.
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## ruinexplorer

You can also search for remnants from the big manufacturers like Rosebrand. tprewitt does still log in from time to time, but the last time this year was May. How soon do you need something? You might also check to see if there are any rental houses that have damaged material that they would be willing to allow you to buy at scrap prices.


----------



## tprewitt

Yup. PM me or call the office tomorrow and I’ll see what we have. 1-800-372-3373. I’m lucky extension 13.


----------

